# Delta 36-979 contractor saw-KAPUT?



## nubie (Jan 9, 2008)

I am a hobby woodworker. I purchased this saw new 1/2007. I have made a half dozen projects with it since 1/2007. Last used last week to rip some 3/4" walnut fro a plan stand. The saw is “dead”. Power to it is wired through a light switch for extra safety and power is ok. The saw is a simple electric system: power cord, switch, motor. The motor reset button was not tripped. The switch did snap on and off but again, the motor is “dead”. So, I opened up the switch (the power is off of course) and now I notice the switch seams to be locked; I can't move it from it's current position which is kinda in between on and off. I ran out of time to trouble shoot further. Next I’ll bypass the switch, turn to power on, and see if the moror works or not.
In the meantime, anyone had a similar issue with this model saw? It's only 2 1/2 year old-shoud I be surprised??? :thumbdown:
 Nubie :furious:


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

nubie said:


> I am a hobby woodworker. I purchased this saw new 1/2007. I have made a half dozen projects with it since 1/2007. Last used last week to rip some 3/4" walnut fro a plan stand. The saw is “dead”. Power to it is wired through a light switch for extra safety and power is ok. The saw is a simple electric system: power cord, switch, motor. The motor reset button was not tripped. The switch did snap on and off but again, the motor is “dead”. So, I opened up the switch (the power is off of course) and now I notice the switch seams to be locked; I can't move it from it's current position which is kinda in between on and off. I ran out of time to trouble shoot further. Next I’ll bypass the switch, turn to power on, and see if the moror works or not.
> In the meantime, anyone had a similar issue with this model saw? It's only 2 1/2 year old-shoud I be surprised??? :thumbdown:
> Possibly welded open...have you had a power surge/lightening storm?


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*Stuff Happens*

I have had things that were broke in the box. Replace that puppy. That reminds me My Delta has a wall switch. I need to buy a paddle switch


----------



## wfahey (Oct 24, 2009)

Nubie

Is the safety key in the switch backward? I have noticed that the switch in my TS will act like yours if the safety key is not installed correctly.


----------

